# 4way SLI GTX580, UD9, 990X Aquacomputer blocks, Mountain Mods



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

The New bits...

















































































































Did an inventory of the Koolance bits today... Tadah!








The ramplex manifolds I made I may use, and other manifold bit n pieces... or I may just use the extendable 180o at the back right and do a more simple serial setup for the ram blocks.





Quick disconnects, Ill probably be moving most of these away from the MB and GPU's to the Rads and Res now instead, to keep the Mboard looking cleaner. See if I like it or not.





Various Adapters, swivel joiners, extendable joiners, and plugs...


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Rebuilding from this.............





























































A lifetime supply of MX4, thermal pads, 14 indigo extreme applications and 4 radiator shrouds.


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Documentation of the main MB looms.. Man what a head spin!!
At least the worst part of tracing them is done! (or so i thought!)






The nightmare 24pin... had 2 of these to do!






Tools of the sleeving trade! 







Completed the beast of a cable..

It has the runs sleeved for the other PSU power-on and the Aquaero 5 XT relay. (the long curled up cables)

There were lots of 2-way, 3-way and even 4-way cables.. What a headache!!!!

At least it's all down hill from here, the PCIE's will be a piece of cake after this beastly cable!































The troublesome 3 to 5 wire 8pin GPU ground cable under construction...











1 finished and assembled GPU cable for 6pin and 8 pin.
I only have 1 more of these to go.







Cables roughly installed.
























Still a hell of a lot of work to do!!!!!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

System stripped back to bare essentials..


























First Rad Fans Sleeved


















Finished Rads... 
3 in series for the GPUs and 1 for the CPU in the new config.






















1 set of Res Pumps, LEDs and sensors sleeved ready for mounting and final crimping.













Here's the pics of the Aquacomputer Tubemeter installed in the Koolance 452x2 Res.













Ok almost done. 
Just have 1 more GPU cable to do.
A few more cables to sleeve including the front panel controls and a couple 12v runs for the power board in the middle.
Mount the SSD cradle and sleeve.
And re-crimp all the sensors.
Fit blocks and tubing.


Here's the beast almost complete, everything fits as planned with minimal cables visible!!!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's some pics of the Aquaero 5 XT and 6 PowerAdjust2 Ultras all sleeved.

Not the neatest job but damn it was fiddly!
Black Face Plate is on its way to me too finally.































I decided to do the cable management properly and have ordered some 15x15mm ducting for some of the cable runs from the back to the front and up the front panel on the inside.... and... A threaded insert kit to drill and thread for the cable mounts under the MB tray and various other points.







Control wiring and power tests


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 1, 2011)

wow

Subbed


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yah the blocks arrived and it was time to strip the system back down again.































More tools needed... New Toy for some cutting... 

Dremel 4000 4/50 with an extra 65 piece cutting kit.


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the GPU's done!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tubing all done!!! What do you think?


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

IT LIVES!!!!! :shock::shock::shock:

Still have some tidying to do.. 
The bays are not screwed in yet because I still need to work around them for the final cabling and tidying and to able to check for leaks!  
























































Idle Temperatures





  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Before I get into benching I need to explain that my 990x had degraded from high memory volts/clocks so I was lucky Intel agreed to an RMA.. It will get a replacement early next week.

OK so on with the 1st bench with new GPU OC and i7 950 vs my old 990X with GPUs on air.
I can get more out of the GPU's. 
Cant wait to see what the replacement 990X will get!






For those wondering about temps...

air temp 25c

i7 950 @ 4.6Ghz 1.55v cpu idle @ 45c max 72c under prime95

GPUs @ 950/2200 1.2v GPU idle @ 26c max 45c in 3dmk11

The CPU temp is more than 13c better with the Aquaero Kryos Silver with MX4 TIM vs with the Koolance CPU-370 under the same OC/volts with MX2 TIM. WOW!!!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

I managed to get the GPUs to 970/2200 still at 1.2v, found a bit of ICH & IOH tweaking was the cause of instability, not the GPU voltage! 
There's a bit more in it too, I have the GPUs now stable at 980/2200 but combined test is failing which means a bit more ICH IOH tweaking! 

Comparing 950/2200 vs 970/2200 - almost at 19k with an i7 950 

3DMark Score
P18779
Graphics Score
28072
Physics Score
10249
Combined Score
8406

3DMark Score
P18934
Graphics Score
28450
Physics Score
10224
Combined Score
8488

http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/2084921/3dm11/2077624


In BF3 I get 170-190FPS, AVG 180FPS in the opening train scene and 130-150FPS in the first outdoor scene in campaign mode.  

Beautiful looking graphics and great scaling for 4-way out of the box! 

1920x1080 everything Ultra maxed. Loving it!!!!!

OK I tried in 6030x1080 and got 70>90FPS on Ultra 2xAA settings with bezel correction. Is that better? 

My favourite flight sim IL2 COD @ 6030x1080 Nvidia 2D Surround - Hurri's vs BF110's

4way SLI GPUs all maxed at 99% avg 30FPS - This game still needs heaps of optimisation and the developers have promised a minimum 50% performance improvement with the next patch. I used to get 60FPS with eyefinity quad 5870s with an earlier beta that used xfire/sli properly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbJfvrd553U

The beast that powers IL2 COD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mHCNW1lkk4


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

It feels great to have it all working but i still have quite a few things left to do and an RMA for the CPU to get rolling. The Intel RMA left today so the new CPU will be on its way back to me by the end of the week! 

 Still left to-do...

 Shorten and Sleeve Sata Cables
 Make and Sleeve SSD power cables
DONE! Drill holes to Mount the SSD cradle
 Make and sleeve a long USB cable for Aquaero
DONE! Make and sleeve 2 x MB Molex cables for extra GPU PCIE power
DONE! Make and sleeve 2nd 8pin CPU cable
 Sleeve 2x tubemeter cables
 Make and sleeve molex to SATA power cable for DVD
 Make and seeve SATA data cable for DVD
 Paint DVD black
 Paint SLI bridge
 Remove stickers from PSUs
 Sleeve exhaust fans
DONE! Ducting/cable mounts and secure long cable runs
 Terminate the temp sensors
 Mount/sleeve 3 x UV light bars

 Other stuff
 Replace the faulty 990x CPU and install with Indigo xtreme
 Reinstall all the ram and ram water blocks (removed for trouble shooting the 990x)
 Sleeve & Install UV LEDs into both Res
 Mount the drive bays properly
 Tidy cables
 Mount all the panels
 Tidy and loom all the external cables
 Re-Program the controller (right now im just using presets with 3 different profiles, low speed for internet and light duties 750RPM, gaming use 1100rpm, and a benching max everything profile)
Take some final properly planned photos!

Oh and bench that bitch hard!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

Before  &  After


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 1, 2011)

looks good, but I have one question. Is it me or is this a excessive amount of thermal paste?


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2011)

I am simply not worthy of posting in the same thread as you.

Fucking hell man (you are a man yes? not some strange robot hybrid?).  Do you own a components shop?  Are you planning on using that beast to create a wormhole?

Stick wheels on it and drive around the moon.

I'm gobsmacked.

Awesome and humbling.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you creating Skynet?


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 1, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> looks good, but I have one question. Is it me or is this a excessive amount of thermal paste?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like more than it is, its spread quite thin with a razor blade.



the54thvoid said:


> I am simply not worthy of posting in the same thread as you.
> 
> Fucking hell man (you are a man yes? not some strange robot hybrid?).  Do you own a components shop?  Are you planning on using that beast to create a wormhole?
> 
> ...



Thanks!!   Funny bloke!


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Not my style but impressive none the less.

Individually sleeved wires are so messy XD


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 7, 2011)

Im pretty impressed with this 990X chip!

Here's stock settings under prime95. Ambient room temp 26c.








Here's the max OC with stock volts and vdroop Level 2 turned on.







Here's what's really impressive.. I beat my old best score with a lower CPU 990x OC of only 4.8Ghz and the GPUs only 50Mhz more than the last best score.  Thats with all 24GB running at 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1T... 

Voltages are 1.48V CPU and 1.66V Dram. (DRAM reporting 1.63v)







Time for a Vantage run!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 7, 2011)

that is serious   Loving it.  I love playing with good WC parts.  Hopefully you can keep it all running ok without having to tinker with it everytime you turn it on.   But hey....  you probably do that anyway.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 7, 2011)

imshitting bricks.


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 7, 2011)

Vantage not quite as close since it's more CPU skewed.
But still pretty close!


----------



## heky (Nov 7, 2011)

Holly mother of ...! That thing is massive. How much did it cost, if i may ask? Goddamn it must be good if you are rich. But really nice work. Starts wishfull thinking, hehe.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Needs dual CPU's.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice build
Case looks a lot cleaner after yours efforts


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a little confused by the purpose of that massive cable with all the ends.  Why not just sleeve and use the cables that are included with the PSUs?


----------



## specks (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy Jesus!  Now my eyes have popped out of their sockets!


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Nice build
> Case looks a lot cleaner after yours efforts



Thanks yes it sure is!



The Von Matrices said:


> I'm a little confused by the purpose of that massive cable with all the ends.  Why not just sleeve and use the cables that are included with the PSUs?




If your referring to the ATX 24pin cable before it was sleeved, that is the factory configuration for these PSUs, I didnt have a choice but to use that layout and also the factory cables were not long enough.


----------



## Phatboy69 (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's my best result at 5Ghz so far.

Still have a bit more tweaking to do but this looks like the best I can do till I get a bit more voltage into the GPUs.

3DMark Score   P20670
Graphics Score   27595
Physics Score    12532
Combined Score 10835


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 8, 2011)

this rig gave me constipation :9


----------



## mATrIxLord (Nov 8, 2011)

awesome rig!!!!  very nice work dude!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

See, threads like this shouldn't be allowed now instead of getting my bonus from work to pay off my debts, now I'm going to be even in greater debt!  Thank you very much.


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the definition of insanity!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

^ amen!


----------

